# Peptide recommendation



## thewho41 (Oct 10, 2016)

Can someone please recommend a good peptide provider for t3 and melanatan 2


----------



## gh0st (Oct 19, 2016)

i am not sure what sources this board has for peptides. but i rep for a very good peptide source. but they are not a board source here. actually they just came off all the boards really besides the one i mod on!

I would state which one it is....but not if i am breaking the rules. if its cool with the mods i got no problem posting it!


----------

